# Photoshop number plate Removal/distortion?



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Probably a question that has been asked before, but I cant seem to find a answer.

What is the best way to disguise the number plates for the gallery?
I have seen some people swirl them to hide the numbers and some who just blank them out. What is the best way to do either method?

I am using Photoshop Elements.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I created a guide a while back, see Here.

HTH,

Gaz


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

When you upload them, upload them via photobucket.

It has a distortion feature.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Or if you use photobucket click on edit then use the swirl distorter on the plate. The more you click the more it distorts.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------

